# Tipps für Hardware/Software für Speziallaptop



## mbgar (14 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne ein Speziallaptop aufsetzen, welcher für "Spezielle" Dinge benutzt werden kann.
Derzeit arbeite ich in einer Firma, mache Foxboro/Triconex/Hima ein bisschen Siemens als auch Fehlersuche mit Profibus tester.
Spiele ich mit dem Gedanken die Firma zu wechseln oder Selbstständig zu machen? Ein bisschen.

Also, Inbetriebnahme von Anlagen, Projektierung von Siemens Steuerungen, Projektierung von Foxboro/Triconex, Fehlersuche, Hima Elop 1, Honeywell Experion, Virtuelle Maschinen, etc.
Sprich, ein Laptop für alle Situationen, auch jene, welche ich jetzt noch nicht weiß - was ja das Problem ist.

Derzeit habe ich ein Panasonic Toughbook CF-53, 2. Generation I5, 16 GB RAM, 1x 256 GB SSD, 1x 512 GB SSD, 1x Gigabit LAN, RS-232, 1x PCMCIA, 1x Expresscard.
Derzeitige Betriebssysteme: DOS, Windows XP, Windows 7, Windows 8.1, Debian Derivat.
Auf Windows 7 und 8.1 habe ich noch  zusätzlich VMWare Workstation, verfügbare VMs sind Windows XP, DOS, Windows 7.

Als Software habe ich
Simocode 2007 ES unter Windows XP
TIA Portal 15 unter Win 7
Step7 unter Win7
Foxboro und Triconex Programme unter Win 7 VM
Simocode 2004 und DIGSI unter Win XP VM
HIMA Elop 1 unter DOS
Wireshark unter Debian

(Ich bin sicher, dass ich noch einiges vergessen habe)

Als Hardware habe ich
USB Diskettenlaufwerk, welches auch unter DOS funktioniert
USB-RS-485 Umsetzer mit FTDI Chip
USB-RS232 Umsetzer mit FTDI Chip
USB-LAN Adapter 100Mbit
USB-LAN Adapter mit USB 3 Gigabit
CP 5512
USB-CAN Bus Interface
ProxMark3
HackRF

Hättet Ihr noch Ideen, was dem Laptop noch fehlt, bzw. fehlen könnte?
Ich würde diesen gerne als "Speziallaptop" aufsetzen, für alle erdenklichen Situationen, ich habe ohnehin schon sehr viel Hardware/Software darauf, was mir schon jetzt einige erstaunte Blicke eingebracht hat.


----------



## Fabpicard (14 April 2019)

In unser "neues PG" (gut kein Toughbook o.ä.) hab ich 2 NVMe 1TB Platten drin, die unter dem Haupt-OS Ubuntu als Raid-1 laufen. Falls da mal etwas passiert, läuft die Kiste wenigstens bis zum Ende der Fehlersuche weiter 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2019)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> In unser "neues PG" (gut kein Toughbook o.ä.) hab ich 2 NVMe 1TB Platten drin, die unter dem Haupt-OS Ubuntu als Raid-1 laufen. Falls da mal etwas passiert, läuft die Kiste wenigstens bis zum Ende der Fehlersuche weiter
> 
> MfG Fabsi



Ubuntu als Haupt-OS und alles andere in einer VM unter Ubuntu?
Das Linux-Raid ist wirklich eine feine Sache. Seitdem mir mal ein Hardware-Raidcontroller abgeraucht ist und ich bei der Wiederherstellung massive Probleme hatte, nutz ich nix anderes mehr.


----------



## Fabpicard (15 April 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ubuntu als Haupt-OS und alles andere in einer VM unter Ubuntu?/QUOTE]
> 
> Jap, genau so isses  (gut, eigentlich "Xubuntu" weil ich das als Leistungstier brauche und keine überfrachtete Oberfläche *G*)
> 
> ...


----------



## ioStart (15 April 2019)

Wir verwenden SIMATIC FIELD PG. Einer der Vorteile bei diesen Geräten sind die 2 gut funktionierenden Lanports.

Ansonsten kann ich nur raten, dass das Thema Verfügbarkeit nicht zu kurz kommt. Ich meine damit, dass dein Image/Existenz nicht von der Funktionstüchtigkeit dieses einen Gerätes abhängt. Runterfallen, Viren, Diebstahl.... 
Also Lizenzen und vor allem Kundendaten und Projekte sollten nie gefährdet sein.


----------



## Blockmove (15 April 2019)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Blockmove schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat in den meisten Fällen für die ganzen Windoof-VMs auch echte Vorteile. Denn unter Linux steckt man das Netzwerkkabel an, wählt unter einer Liste vor angelegter Netzwerke aus, welches man haben will und Windoof soll einfach nur darauf zugreifen. Keine Zusatztools unter Win für div. Netzwerkverbindungen usw...
> ...


----------



## Fabpicard (15 April 2019)

@ioStart: wenn man Linuxer ist, arbeitet man doch eh nur mit Lizenzbackups *ggg*

@Blockmove: Oracle, weil es in den Paketquellen ist und ich den ganzen verschiedenen Installationsgedöns von VMWare schon immer schrecklich fand *g* (um die PUEL-Lizenz darf sich unsere IT kümmern, ist für einen Rechner/Nutzer auch wesentlich günstiger als VMWare)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## mnuesser (18 April 2019)

Spezialnotebook auch nur, weil spezielle Dinge drauf installiert sind richtig?

Muss es ein Toughbook sein? Ich arbeite im Automotive und Nahrungsmittelbereich, da brauche ich sowas nicht.
Auch sind meine Inbetriebnahmen immer gegen Wasserspiele geschützt (also zumindest im Rohbau mit Dach übern Kopf)

Aktuell hab ich nur noch eine Präferenz: Das ding muss 17" sein, und leicht (Das schließt jedwedes Toughbook aus)
Bei mir aktuell:

Von der Firma Schenker ein Clevo Barebone (Schenker Office 17) von 2018 (wirklich sehr leicht)
2x 1TB SSD
32gb RAM
VMWare Workstation Pro V15
Backup 1: Nextcloud -> Mein Rootserver <-> Mein Heimserver
Backup 2: Duplicati -> Externe HDD

Wenn mir der Rechner abraucht (was noch kein einziger in den letzten 15 Jahren gemacht hat)
Geh ich in den nächsten Supermarkt, kopiere von der Externen meine VM drauf, kopiere mein letztes Projekt drauf und los gehts wieder...

Preis des Rechners war unter 800€ (SSDs hatte ich schon im Vorgängerlaptop, Speicher hat nochmal 300€ gekostet)
Bei Schenker darf man am Laptop rumschrauben, ohne dass die Garantie erlicht.


----------



## mbgar (18 April 2019)

Danke für die Antworten,

Speziallaptop deshalb, weil ich den auf eine Weise aufgesetzt habe, die ich bei meinem Normalen Laptop (Dell M4800) nicht machen würde, weil ich es nicht brauche.
Toughbook habe ich außerdem schon, da es auch noch ruggedized ist, war mir das nur Recht.

Ist es ausreichend, wenn ich das Komplette Laptop mit allen beiden SSDs als Acronis/Symantec Backup auf einer externen habe?


----------



## Fabpicard (19 April 2019)

mbgar schrieb:


> Ist es ausreichend, wenn ich das Komplette Laptop mit allen beiden SSDs als Acronis/Symantec Backup auf einer externen habe?



Theoretisch ja, wobei ich persönlich davon nicht viel halte. Inzwischen hat auch unsere Zentrale-IT festgestellt, das viel zu oft sich auf dieses Backup verlassen wird und selten einer testet ob man auch zurückspielen kann  Meist fällt dieser Missstand dann auf, wenn es nötig ist und meist ist es dann ja zu spät wenn es nicht klappt...

Im Bereich von Automation-Engeneering ist die Wahl alles auf VMs laufen zu lassen und diese einfach vollständig regelmäßig auf externe Medien zu sichern, wohl die sicherste und praktikabelste Lösung...

MfG Fabsi


----------

